# Do You Sing/Hymn In The Shower/Bath?



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Well, do you sing and or hymn when having a shower / bath? 

If you don't mind me asking, then thank you for sharing.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

I sometimes do, but I never think about that before the occurrence. It just happens naturally.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

I don't really sing in the shower, but I have a tendency to whistle in the shower, quite often. Today it was "One" from A Chorus Line, because I listened to the soundtrack on vinyl last night ^_^

But it's often something classical. Can be anything from a Handel concerto grosso to part of a Shostakovich symphony. I've even come up with my own tunes while in the shower (and then try to remember them as best I can when I get out).


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Should "hymn" be "hum"? Either way, my answer is no.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Those who voted no might be hymning _4'33"_?


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

AM delighted to say I've started to sing in the car. Don't know why its suddenly come on me, but it's given me great pleasure.


Pick a favourite CD, preferably one not too difficult, and go for it.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Yes, particularly on Sunday mornings in preparation for my church gig - because I like to sing the hymns as I am playing. 

I have sung in the car on the way to places ... mostly on longer trips. Around town I am vocal too, but with saying things like "hang up and drive", etc.


----------



## Lucifer Saudade (May 19, 2015)

When in the shower, I always enter a trance like state of deep contemplation. I do not snap out of it until the cleansing ritual is over, I'm really weird that way. 

I usually only sing (properly) when listening to music, but I do hum sometimes on my own


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

It is said that people sing in the shower because of the acustics in the bathroom but I think it is because they think they can not be heard because of the water comming from the crane.


----------



## Gaspard de la Nuit (Oct 20, 2014)

Yes, I sing wagner and other music with Korean lyrics that I don't understand.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

No, I don't - I burst into song almost everywhere else, the result of adult rebellion against my mother's Rule of No Singing (in house or car), her attempt to gain peace when bringing up six kids. 

I might try it, but I don't fancy getting water in my mouth from my Recalcitrant Rose.


----------



## Il_Penseroso (Nov 20, 2010)

Yes, try to make my poor basso more expressive!


----------

